# update bob beers guide?



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if bobs book will be updated, its been a while and i was figuring that maybe some of the cars are not as rare as book says since its been a while from the time the book has been first printed. Maybe since time went on we realize some cars are poping up more and not as rare? Just asking here, like i just got a dated vibe chassis but now seen another one pop up for sale.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd love to see an update on the AURORA AFX, and the addition of all the TOMY goodies. Is it going to happen? I've heard nothing saying it will.

You know how rumors are ..... if there are none, nutt'n must be going on.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

RjAFX said:


> I'd love to see an update on the AURORA AFX, and the addition of all the TOMY goodies. Is it going to happen? I've heard nothing saying it will.
> 
> You know how rumors are ..... if there are none, nutt'n must be going on.


Didnt hear anything about a new edition but there should be, but it would be nice to see a 2nd edition to bobs book, I love that book it is my only guide except sold listings on ebay to determine whats rare, the stamped logo vibe chassis i have is on ebays SOLD listings for anywere between 30 to 60 bucks which is cheap for just chassis. I remember just after bobs book came out showing this as a very rare chassis selling for 150 to 200 but i guess people thought it was rare back then and now realize theres a significant amount out there. Thats just a small example of the fact that maybe those rated 0 and 1s in the book might actually be a 2 or 3? If ur listening bob then we the people would like to even possibly help make a 2nd edition, just putting it out there, even if it was a internet edition, which would be cheaper to do


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

That's what I suggested a while back, and I'd pay to use the site it was on. Then he could update yearly, and charge a couple bucks for the updated listing.

A complete TOMY AFX guide added.

Charlie is doing a nice job with this
http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RJ
Your right Charlie is doing a great job on his site.
It will come in handy when we need the information.
Well done Charlie keep up the great work

gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dale it comes in handy to me already..

This is Charlie's Angel
http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Update on an update.......*

I published "The Complete Color Guide To Aurora Slot Cars" in the year 2000. It has been 15 years and it still sells well today. By trade, I am not an author and doing a book of this magnitude is an overwhelming and costly endeavor. Ebay was in it's infancy then and it has changed the way of collecting and what was once rare can often be common in all aspects of collectibles. That said, I will never update my book nor do I care to. Actually, legally, I can't. The rights to any and all updates are in the hands of SlotCarCentral LLC and all requests for updates, additions, and subtractions should be addressed to them. They do publish a quite extensive yearly price list that corresponds to the book nicely. I felt the hobby needed a guide in 2000 and I think the book filled that void nicely. If a better, more accurate, and newer guide should be published, I will surely purchase it. By the way, the purpose of the guide was to make everyday Aurora slot car collectors AWARE of the more or less valuable ones. Most people didn't even know there were dated AFX chassis out there and the book's purpose was to inform them, not to establish a $200 or a $50 price tag on them. That fluxuation is the market. Good thing I never put prices in the guide and few of you know that decision cost me plenty. The book would have been published for free and would have been obsolete the day it came out if there were prices in it. Happy Collecting.... Bob Beers


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> Dale it comes in handy to me already..
> 
> This is Charlie's Angel
> http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


Thanks guys, it gets updated often as I get new photos, cars, etc. Even the format has been known to change. Next change is I am going to start with the newer MG+ cars and try to put up photos of not just the front view of the car but of all sides and back. Will take awhile to get through the MG+ and MG. Will probably not do that to the earlier ones, simply due to the fact I don't most of those cars.

Stay tuned.
Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Charlie ......When I start shooting I'll do front back. When I'm done shooting I'll try shooting both sides.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bob, thank you for your insight...
I'll have to contact Bob and see what he thinks!!!
LOL


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mr_aurora said:


> I published "The Complete Color Guide To Aurora Slot Cars" in the year 2000. It has been 15 years and it still sells well today. By trade, I am not an author and doing a book of this magnitude is an overwhelming and costly endeavor. Ebay was in it's infancy then and it has changed the way of collecting and what was once rare can often be common in all aspects of collectibles. That said, I will never update my book nor do I care to. Actually, legally, I can't. The rights to any and all updates are in the hands of SlotCarCentral LLC and all requests for updates, additions, and subtractions should be addressed to them. They do publish a quite extensive yearly price list that corresponds to the book nicely. I felt the hobby needed a guide in 2000 and I think the book filled that void nicely. If a better, more accurate, and newer guide should be published, I will surely purchase it. By the way, the purpose of the guide was to make everyday Aurora slot car collectors AWARE of the more or less valuable ones. Most people didn't even know there were dated AFX chassis out there and the book's purpose was to inform them, not to establish a $200 or a $50 price tag on them. That fluxuation is the market. Good thing I never put prices in the guide and few of you know that decision cost me plenty. The book would have been published for free and would have been obsolete the day it came out if there were prices in it. Happy Collecting.... Bob Beers


Thank you Bob.
I puchased one of your guides just after you started selling them. It's well worn and some of the pages are tearing out. Then a couple of years ago, a friend of mine gave me another copy he aquirred. It's a very informative book and has been very helpful to me. Also I've showed it to members of my rail road club who use to have slot cars and they identified cars they once had. One of them still has two cars. The Blue/White Plymouth Road Runner Stock Car, and the A/FX Magna-Traction Hardtop Corvette.

Randy.


----------

